# Washington



## colddigger (May 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0X7-9Wl9jk

12 stories high made of radiation!! 8)


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2007)

Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## skinnylegs (May 29, 2007)




----------



## OGIGA (May 29, 2007)

> Some people have too much time on their hands.


Yes


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

> > Some people have too much time on their hands.
> 
> 
> Yes


Way too much.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 4, 2007)

I had to stop half way through before I lost my mind! :lol:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

"Ate opponents brains and invented cocaine.." :x


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

Weird.


----------

